

Ask HN: What's your favorite embedded system? - timtrueman

I'm looking for something rugged, capable of running Linux, and cheap if possible. I'm just curious what you guys have actually used and liked as I evaluate which one would work for me.<p>I've used this in the past but I'm curious what else is out there: http://parvus.com/products/MilitaryAerospace/EmbeddedBoards/CPU-1421/
======
bootload
_"... What's your favorite embedded system? ..."_

Arduino ~ <http://arduino.cc/>

Hands down the cheapest, most open-sourced and fun stuff you can play with. I
know it doesn't run Linux, but the cost, expandability through open-design and
toolchain make it worth considering for prototyping.

------
bayareaguy
<http://www.soekris.com> has good stuff

------
joe_bleau
My favorite embedded stuff has always been self-designed.

